# Noisy Bees. What are they saying?



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

When the bees lose their queen they make a disctinct sound--kind of off key. 
When evaporating nectar it is not as loud but is audible--can you smell a sweet aroma near the noisy hive?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

"Well Harriet, I'm going to miss those galoots. I hate this time of year. "Out with the drones! Out with the drones!" that's the Buzz these days. I know we can't afford to feed them all winter, but still, they're nice to have around."

"Oh Grow Up Mildred, those drones are all alike, they're only interested in One Thing and we know what that is. Hanging out at the DCA all afternoon, looking to get lucky. I say, Good Riddance!"

"That's harsh Harriet, I like `em and it's cruel to just kick them out like that. I can't stand their pitiable cries for food and warmth... then finally, silence... It's just so.. depressing."

"Whining Maggots. It's the end of the gravy train for those turkeys. They've had a good 8 weeks. What are they complaining about?"

"Well, I'm still going to miss them.."

"Mildred, life sucks, get a helmet! It's going to be a long cold winter..."


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I'd also check for a queen.
Not brood, not eggs, a queen.

Hives can go queenless at the darndest times,
and the "roar" of a queenless hive is something
that some people need to be taught to hear,
and some people notice right away.

Another indicator of queenless is that they
get more defensive, but this late in fall,
all hives are "more defensive" by definition,
so that parameter might not be as useful a
tool right now.


----------



## R.L. Bee (Mar 8, 2006)

My bees are noisey to, I'me pretty sure they are evaporating nector. Only noisey at the hive.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Geez... talk about a nonsequitor I got home from my apiary this morning where I'd been watching the bees toss out drones IN THE RAIN. I read Aram's question.. got me to thinking about just what were the girls saying about the drones being kicked out, and started a new somewhat whimsical message in another window.... apparently got confused where I was typing, and typed into the message. Just discovered the other window... Don't think I'll bother to fix it now









So I do NOT think your hive is noisy because the girls are kicking out the drones. Queenlessness comes to mind, but I don't think I ever recall hearing a queenless hive roaring until I'd opened it up to take a look. If they're making noise noticable from the outside without opening it up, I'd open it up!

I'd imagine they might be drying nectar, as has been suggested. They will set up quite a din doing that, and you should see them arrayed around the entrance fanning.


----------



## jessbee (Jan 13, 2006)

I also have a noisy hive, but they are collecting pollen and generally acting normal. But in the last inspection I noticed very little capped brood, no eggs or larva. I know they shut down brood rearing around this time of year.

Do the bees continue to go about their jobs when queenless?


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

George,  that was too funny. They did sound a bit like that: tired of good for nothing males around the house.
I was afraid of te lost queen scenario. I really dread looking for the queen but I guess I might have to do it. This is my Kamikaze hive. As soon as I open it they start head butting and they don't stop until I'm at my house door. It's a top bar hive, moreover, so finding the queen will really be something to brag about. If the queen was gone would the buzz continue into the next day? I was away from home all day so I don't know how it progressed. In the morning they seemed to carry on their loud buzzing even when away from the hive, while at the feeder or in the goldenrod patch.

[ September 25, 2006, 07:52 PM: Message edited by: Aram ]


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I have my 7 frame OB hive about 6 inches from my elbow when I'm on the computer at home. My bees go from almost catatonic to hyper active, from quiet to loud for no apparent reason sometimes. I have noticed a weather change will sometimes get the internal hive activity going. A flow almost always generates excitement and noise. Cloudy vs sunshine can change things in a few minutes as well. Sometimes I just don't what they are buzzing about.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I have a new ob hive and when I first set it up it looked like they were getting attacked by robber bees and there was a pretty loud buzz coming from the hive and there were bees around the honey frames running around frantically.

However I think they may do this to spread whatever pheromone is being given off to comunicate with each other be it an alarm pheromone or one to communicate the lack of a queen.

[ September 25, 2006, 06:56 PM: Message edited by: CWBees ]


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

>I have my 7 frame OB hive 

Wow. Where did you get a 7-framer? That sounds pretty complex or hard to manage. But I sure wouldn't mind having one!

Jeffrey


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

I think all the noise is about the queen is asking for child support.lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

> >I have my 7 frame OB hive
> 
> Wow. Where did you get a 7-framer? That sounds pretty complex or hard to manage. But I sure wouldn't mind having one!
> 
> Jeffrey


I build them, http://www.myoldtools.com/OBhive.htm


----------

